# NORTH YORK ONTARIO looking for work



## GRIMM (Nov 10, 2006)

I got a reliable 97 Silverado 2500 Diesel with an 8' Western Plow.
I can provide a shoveler aswell. 
Give me a call 647-280-4746 anytime , sooner the better.

tymusic wesport


----------

